# Lotsa machine tools (Garden Grove, CA)



## yarrrrr (Jun 6, 2018)

Hiya,
Just purchased a sizable haul off of this fella. Very nice guy, and reasonable prices. He is selling off his fathers machine tool collection. There is what looks to be a lifetime's worth of tooling there. All very high quality, with a very complete range of tooling. 

https://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/tls/d/for-sale-machinist-tools/6606915700.html


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 7, 2018)

Awesome find, I don't think I've seen an optical comparitor for sale before (2nd hand). Lots of great stuff there.


----------

